# Moss ball pic editing!



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

I bought a moss ball today (feb 9) at petsmart. while I was browsing the forum I decided to take pictures of my moss ball and edit them! I'll show the original picture and the edited. feel free to post your moss ball picture editings here, too. (that is, if you have any... )

Original:









Edited!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

lol:lol: you made your mossball cute


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Indigo Betta said:


> lol:lol: you made your mossball cute


Thanks. you can go borrow my moss ball picture and add faces on THAT if you want... xD then post it? (if you dont have a moss ball)


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

thank you for the offer but i actually have 3 mossballs so i think i'll line them up tomorrow and take a picture then give them faces:lol:

(i'm a bit of a fan of mossballs because their so easy to take care for)


----------



## brookeandbubba (Feb 8, 2013)

what do mossballs do???? . i wana know becuase the store was selling them , they look cool


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

brookeandbubba said:


> what do mossballs do???? . i wana know becuase the store was selling them , they look cool


they can clean the tank (slightly) and help with algae (I think it helps with algae only a bit...?) but you have to squeeze out the bad water and roll it onto a different side and re-roll it once in a while. they're REALLY easy to take care of! :lol:


----------



## brookeandbubba (Feb 8, 2013)

i might wana get one , can bettas have them i nthere tanks?? i may have to do some reserch XD <3


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

brookeandbubba said:


> i might wana get one , can bettas have them i nthere tanks?? i may have to do some reserch XD <3


they definitely can i got 3 in my betta tank had them about five months now.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

I have one in my 5g. it's the pic you saw. i also have a mystery snail in there that my betta, Rose, loves to nudge around! 

Rose: *nudge, push*


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Marimo moss balls do not help with water quality.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Laki said:


> Marimo moss balls do not help with water quality.


well I heard someone on this forum say they do :-? :evil:


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

My Mossball Family:lol:


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

NIIIIICE!! haha


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

lol:lol: thanks!

does anybody else have any silly mossball pictures?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

No, while it is a live plant (algae to be exact) it does use ammonia in the water and some of the other baddies. HOWEVER, one moss ball WILL NOT mean you do less water changes. ONE ball will never use the amount of ammonia 10 fish in a 5 gallon produces. For most tanks receiving the proper amount of water changes, a moss ball is just another decoration and should never be considered an alternative to filtering and water changes.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Laki said:


> No, while it is a live plant (algae to be exact) it does use ammonia in the water and some of the other baddies. HOWEVER, one moss ball WILL NOT mean you do less water changes. ONE ball will never use the amount of ammonia 10 fish in a 5 gallon produces. For most tanks receiving the proper amount of water changes, a moss ball is just another decoration and should never be considered an alternative to filtering and water changes.


I know, I do water changes normally and I'm going to euthanize my other fish (besides my bettas) soon with clove oil when i get some cause i dont have big enough bags


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

since I don't have a marimo, I'll use littleleaf's


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Not sure if any of you play Yugioh, but these moss balls totally look like Kuriboh!


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

LOVE moss balls. I also think your second pic is adorable. <3


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

this is awesome!  keep the comments and pics going!!


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

wow i have a fake moss ball lol from petco


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

"fake"? what do you mean? (PS. I saw your thread, sorry about your fish)


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

I borrowed your picture.


----------



## funkman262 (Jan 12, 2013)

Little Leaf said:


> I'm going to euthanize my other fish (besides my bettas) soon with clove oil when i get some cause i dont have big enough bags


:shock: Is there any particular reason as to why you're doing that?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

yes. my tank is overstocked... again...

(PS. how do you tell if a mossball is dead?)


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

i love marimo balls!


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

by fake i mean its plastick (sorry if i spelt it wrong)


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

popcorndeer said:


> by fake i mean its plastick (sorry if i spelt it wrong)


Petsmart sells plastic marimo moss balls? Did it not come in one of their betta cups...?


----------



## brookeandbubba (Feb 8, 2013)

petrsmart sells realand fake mossballs , depending on where u are


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Huh...interesting...


----------



## brookeandbubba (Feb 8, 2013)

go look it p and you will see the weird collored ones they have XD


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11334934&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No

These? Lol. I've seen these. It never occurred to me to think they were moss balls. xD


----------



## brookeandbubba (Feb 8, 2013)

yea those are considerd mossballs XD


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Cool!!


----------

